# wich of this brands recommend me?



## samsagaz (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys, if you can purchase the same bit, at same price, but in diferents brands, wich you will choice? how you will ranked this brands?

eagleamerica
holbren
woodpeck
?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome. I think that you could pick any one of those that you have there, I am guessing that they may be the same quality. Eagle America is a brand that i know of. Glad You are here, Enjoy the forum.


----------

